# site for mill gear/equipmentsetup, and free class ...



## wquiles (Jan 9, 2010)

Lots of great information on useful tools and accessories for a mill 

link ...

and here is a good one for the lathe:
link ...


----------



## mdocod (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: great site for mill gear/equipment and setup ...*

neat find,

that guy has a lot of $$$ pricey toys!


----------



## wquiles (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: great site for mill gear/equipment and setup ...*

And this site is for a FREE home machining class (including free text book) from SANVIK:
click on "New Students"

The only catch: you have to complete the course in 6 months. That sounds reasonable, so I went ahead and signed up!

*****************************
Please Note: The Home Study Course is for U.S. registered students ONLY, and if not completed within 6 months there will be a $150.00 charge.
*****************************

Here is the Syllabus for the Home Study Course:
Syllabus for the Home Study Course

* Test #1 (Historical Metal Cutting) -read the introduction chapter of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook
* Test #2 (Metal Cutting) -read chapter I of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook
* Test #3 (Machinability) –read chapter II of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook
* Test #4 (Tool Materials) –read chapter III of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook
* Test #5 (Tool Wear) –read chapter IV of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook
* Test #6 (Economics) –read chapter V of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook
* Test #7 (Turning) –read chapter VI of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook
* Test #8 (Boring) –read chapter VII of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook
* Test #9 (Parting and Grooving) –read chapter VIII of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook
* Test #10 (Threading) –read chapter IX of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook
* Test #11 (Milling) –read chapter X of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook
* Test #12 (Drilling) –read chapter XI of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook
* Test #13 (Deep Hole Drilling) –read chapter XII of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook
* Test #14 (Toolholding) –read chapter XIII of the Modern Metal Cutting textbook


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a SWEET deal 

I imagine they'll get quite a few new students from this forum.


----------



## ICUDoc (Jan 10, 2010)

wquiles THANKS for the cool link- lots to look at, admire and learn from....


----------



## darkzero (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: great site for mill gear/equipment and setup ...*



wquiles said:


> FREE home machining class (including free text book) from SANVIK:
> 
> if not completed within 6 months there will be a $150.00 charge.


 
Cool, great find Will! :twothumbs

So just to be clear, it's free, but if you don't complete it in there required time you have to pay $150? :thinking: No other catch?

Wish I had the time to take it, class starts again next month. If it's just reading maybe there's still plenty of time to complete the course in 6 months?


----------



## wquiles (Jan 11, 2010)

No other catch that I can find out, and other folks in the email forums have commented very favorably about this training program.

Yes, there is a small $150 risk if you don't complete it in time, but I honestly feel that the 6 months is a generous time allotment, so I decided to give it a try. I am still a newbie so I need all of the help I can get.

Will


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 11, 2010)

I discovered that site a year or so ago in researching the Rong-Fu RF-31. Because of that website I have the same Parlec vise 

That Prismatic V-jaw is AWESOME!

Mac


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jan 12, 2010)

I signed up for the class and they are shipping me the textbook via UPS. I tried getting on the classroom website to take the 'Instructions for Home Study Course' section and the website returned a 500 Error. Hopefully that gets fixed.

I figure at the very least I'll learn the terminology before I take an in-person practical class. Anyone know of machining classes offered in central NJ?


----------



## G1K (Jan 14, 2010)

Does everyone know about the searies of 10 machine shop videos created by MIT? They have 3 on the lathe ad 3 on the mill which contain great info.

Let me see if I can dig up a link.

**Edit, hopefully this link works:

http://techtv.mit.edu/collections/ehs-videos/videos


R


----------



## wquiles (Jan 15, 2010)

I got the book for the free course today. One of the comments on the Internet was that this class/course was simply a re-hash of some very old military machining course - not the case. This is truly much more modern material, as you can see by some random pictures I took of the book:

































I can tell this will be a very interesting class indeed 

Will


----------



## PEU (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: great site for mill gear/equipment and setup ...*



wquiles said:


> The only catch: you have to complete the course in 6 months. That sounds reasonable, so I went ahead and signed up!



I think it was the freakonomics book where I read about a similar deal, a gym offered free membership for a year as long you went there at least once a week, if you skipped a week they charge that month full price. I read it was profitable.


Pablo


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jan 16, 2010)

I got my book yesterday, the first chapter is using many terms I do not know, but I'm learning as I go. This seems to be tailored to those that already know a bit about machining. I'll be battling through it to get done in 6 months


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 16, 2010)

Since Sandvik is doing this to increase the base of Sandvik poduct users, they are very much hoping that you will finish the course AND be come a dedicated customer.

Unlike the Gym memberships where they count on people not showing up. They oversell the memberships so badly that there would be no place to stand if 10% of the members showed up at the same time. Of course, they realize that most poeple work out for a very short while and never come back.

If I had free time I'd go for the course. $150 is not much more than most technical text books.

Daniel


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jan 17, 2010)

wquiles said:


> I got the book for the free course today. . .
> 
> I can tell this will be a very interesting class indeed
> 
> Will



Will,

I signed up for the course too, thanks to you.

And when I have any questions, you better come up with the answers. :devil:


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 17, 2010)

> $150 is not much more than most technical text books.


+1

Metals Handbook Desk Edition + Metal Cutting Theory & Practice = $150.

My book should arrive soon ... can't let you folks get too far ahead of me


----------



## saltytri (Jan 26, 2010)

Sandvik sent me the book on CD rather than hard copy. As Charlie Brown says: "Arrrgh!" I hate reading books on a computer screen.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's another site with some neat ideas:

http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/hstpages.html


----------



## PEU (Jan 26, 2010)

saltytri said:


> Sandvik sent me the book on CD rather than hard copy. As Charlie Brown says: "Arrrgh!" I hate reading books on a computer screen.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ARWOFM/?tag=cpf0b6-20 

If I were you, I would ask for the proper book if the course advertising showed pictures of it.


Pablo


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jan 26, 2010)

I guess we drained them of their book supply. However, I would expect the CD version to be cheaper as they don't have to pay for printing, binding, and shipping a CD is cheaper than a book. They better damn well not be threatening a $150 charge for a CD version.


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 26, 2010)

gallonoffuel said:


> I guess we drained them of their book supply. However, I would expect the CD version to be cheaper as they don't have to pay for printing, binding, and shipping a CD is cheaper than a book. They better damn well not be threatening a $150 charge for a CD version.



I'm not sure how they handle their charges, but most often it is the intellectual content you are paying for much more than the minor cost of the media containing it. If books are printed in the thousands by a book printer there is probably only a few dollars difference in the production cost over digital media.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jan 26, 2010)

StrikerDown said:


> I'm not sure how they handle their charges, but most often it is the intellectual content you are paying for much more than the minor cost of the media containing it. If books are printed in the thousands by a book printer there is probably only a few dollars difference in the production cost over digital media.



I understand that the content is the biggest cost, but thumbing through the book, although it's a wealth of technical information, it is also in large part an advertisement for the manufacturer. A nice, well made full color textbook is worth $150 to me, a CD with the same stuff in PDF, not so much.


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 26, 2010)

I hear ya! In your case value is in the fingers of the beholder!

Let us know what you find out.

From a purely production stand point you are correct, books cost a lot more to produce than digital media. In large quantity the difference in cost between a book or a CD/DVD is dollars vs pennies.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 26, 2010)

> although it's a wealth of technical information, it is also in large part an advertisement for the manufacturer


Did this surprise you, given that the course is free of charge?

:nana:


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jan 26, 2010)

precisionworks said:


> Did this surprise you, given that the course is free of charge?
> 
> :nana:



Not one bit  But like Google products, I'll gladly sit through their advertisement to use a good product. 

saltytri, are the CD's filled with PDF versions of the book or are they some other format? It would be cool to put them on the ebook reader i'm supposedly getting for my birthday.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 28, 2010)

Another good site with useful information:

http://www.shopswarf.com/sindex.html


----------



## saltytri (Jan 28, 2010)

gallonoffuel said:


> saltytri, are the CD's filled with PDF versions of the book or are they some other format? It would be cool to put them on the ebook reader i'm supposedly getting for my birthday.



It's a pdf of 961 pages. Lots of graphics but they are very low-res and pixelated. Navigation is pretty good because it is set up to show a pane that allows you to jump from chapter to chapter and to easily access the index. All in all, it seems to be a good reference. But I've opted out of the class because there's just no chance that I'm going to sit down regularly at a computer and plow through almost a thousand pages on a screen!


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anyone started their course yet? I've taken the first 2 tests (Intro and Chapter 1). Got one wrong on each test, sometimes the questions are a bit misleading but not too bad. The question is usually just a rephrased paragraph in the book. I've learned a lot but I'm also confused on what seems to be some basic concepts. Hopefully these become more clear along the way.


----------



## wquiles (Feb 16, 2010)

I started reading the book a while back and I have read ahead the first 6-7 chapters. I plan to re-read the beginning and then start taking the tests. I tried taking the tests on Ubuntu Linux (Firefox) but it does not work with their system, so I will have to take them in my Win XP laptop.


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 17, 2010)

I started reading the Sandvik book at the same time I started reading Metal Cutting Theory & Practice (Second Edition). To me, MCT&P gives ten times more information and is easier (perhaps more interesting) to read. It is one of the few technical books that I highlight something on almost every page.

Haven't finished MCT&P yet, but have read about 300 of the 864 pages in the book. One of the very best books I've ever read.

*ISBN-10:* 0824758889. Available at most used book sellers (Abe, Alibris, etc.) as well as Half.EBay.com


----------



## wquiles (Feb 18, 2010)

Cool - thanks. Another good book to have :thumbsup:


----------



## doktor_x (Feb 18, 2010)

wquiles said:


> I started reading the book a while back and I have read ahead the first 6-7 chapters. I plan to re-read the beginning and then start taking the tests. I tried taking the tests on Ubuntu Linux (Firefox) but it does not work with their system, so I will have to take them in my Win XP laptop.


A potential workaround for that:
I've had good results thus far in installing the Windoze version of Firefox via WINE and interacting with page content. This was using Kubuntu 9.10, but should work just the same.


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you have, a Machinery's Handbook, you probably should, you probably can get it online as a pdf file.

And you might be able to find a manual for an "indexing head" or "Rotary Table". 

A local library, college library (some use to be open to the public). 

Research what colleges and Universities use as textbooks, or online sources.


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 19, 2010)

Forgot to say that, a "Machinery's Handbook" is known as the mechanical Bible.

Its on its 28th edition, and is over 100 years old.
:candle:


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 19, 2010)

> Research what colleges and Universities use as textbooks


One that is frequently used is Metal Cutting Theory & Practice (Second Edition)


----------



## choffman (Feb 19, 2010)

precisionworks said:


> Here's another site with some neat ideas:
> 
> http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/hstpages.html



I absolutely LOVE the outside jaws for the vise. Very next project for me.


----------



## saltytri (Mar 1, 2010)

precisionworks said:


> One that is frequently used is Metal Cutting Theory & Practice (Second Edition)



I found a couple of these (second edition, of course) and bagged them. The extra one is for sale. It's used but in nearly perfect condition as if it had never been read. $85 conus. (check the price on abe.com!)

David


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 1, 2010)

saltytri said:


> I found a couple of these (second edition, of course) and bagged them. The extra one is for sale. It's used but in nearly perfect condition as if it had never been read. $85 conus. (check the price on abe.com!)
> 
> David



Hi David,

I'll take it, please.

I'll PM you next.


----------



## saltytri (Mar 1, 2010)

It's a done deal! Thanks, Fred.

David


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 1, 2010)

choffman said:


> I absolutely LOVE the outside jaws for the vise. Very next project for me.




I don't see what the benefit is? you can just mount any of the Kurt standard jaws like that.

Mac


----------

